# shivering



## threas (Jan 6, 2011)

Ok, I got my little hedgehog about 3 days ago. Have a nice size cage, wheel (that he loves), fresh food, water, digi thermometer and the temp seems fine, possibly a touch high actually. But my little guy seems to be shivering when lifted his house to check on him, cause he's new to me I'm a worrier. He also does a weird hiss, rattle kind of sound if I go next to his cage when he's running on his wheel. just wanted to know if this is normal or if I have something to worry about. he pretty much ignores mealworms but he eats his kibble(hedgehog diet by ultra blend select.) drinks water from a bowl, Do hedgehogs ever get used to using a water bottle? or should I just stick to the bowl? I'm already in the habit of washing poo from the wheel every morning. Thanks in advance for any help for my concerns


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

The shivering I would say is possibly just him being scared, hedgehogs can be very timid in a new home, and if he's only doing it when you lift him out of the house, I wouldn't worry too much. If he's doing it just while being active, there might be a concern, otherwise I think he might just be scared. Be sure the temperature is between 73 and 78'F and that he's on a 12 hour light cycle during the daytime.

The weird hiss-rattle sound you hear is what many would call a "hedgehog hiss" which is kind of a sign of displeasure or "get away from me" type of attitude. Again, because he's only been home so very few days, he's going to be timid, shy and defensive until he warms up to you, and its totally normal. Many hogs seem to dislike being disturbed while on their wheels, and can be territorial about their cages. Basically you ignore it, even per say when you pick him up or even wake him up (most hedgehogs are grumps about being woken up). Over time, he'll probably do it less and less. I have an ill-tempered girl who'll do it anytime she's disturbed, be it sleeping, wheeling or being handled.

Some hedgehogs take time to discover mealworms, you may drop a few in a his food dish where he may accidently eat one, and realize how good they are. In rare cases, some may never touch them, but most are insane for them once they've tasted them.

Keep him on a water bowl, bottles have a few hazards and issues with hedgehogs. Bottles provide an unnatural drinking position for hedgehogs, some may not get enough water or may not drink as much as they would due to the difficulty. There is also issues with hedgehogs damaging and chipping their teeth on the metal spout, and in rare cases some have been known to get their tongue caught in the metal bearing at the end. A water bowl provides a more natural position.

Poopy Wheel is a good thing, welcome to the club. 

Food wise you're going to want to research into a mixture of cat food. Hedgehog brand food is basically garbage and at the least considered a not so healthy junk food for hedgies. Sadly there isn't really any commercially made hedgehog food that can be used as a main diet, most are just repackaged food for ferrets, rats, (or made for euro-hogs) and some can contain bad things such as grapes and raisins.

viewtopic.php?f=6&t=15

The link above goes to the recommend cat food list, most owners make a mixture of three different foods. You're basically looking for cat food that has low fat and medium protein (15% of less Fat, 35% Protein). Switching food takes a little time, as a sudden change in diet can upset a hedgehog's stomach, so research but don't change his diet for at least two weeks, since he's freshly home. After two weeks and you've found some food, add a few pieces of the new food into his bowl and see if he'll eat it. Some hedgehogs can be very picky about what they eat, and it may take a few nights before he tries it. Count the kibbles, that way you know if he's eaten any. Once he does and continue to eat it, slowly increase the amount of kibble, while decreasing the old food, so over the course of time you'll eliminate the old food.

Hope that helps.


----------



## threas (Jan 6, 2011)

awesome answer, thank you. I'll switch over to a good cat food mix. Just want the little fella to be happy healthy and comfy.


----------

